# Well, here's what I have so far...



## Namba (Jan 27, 2011)

And just to tell you ahead of time, the first song is a bit religious, but I'm sure you can handle that.

Here's my purevolume... Cerulean Cafe Purevolume
The EP I plan on releasing is "Line of Unified Division 7.5 EP" (.5 meaning one of them is a cover, so I only did half the work for that one...) Should have it done by march...
Tell me what you think...


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 27, 2011)

your guitar is nice, it reminds of incubus which i used to listen to all the time. Man v god bassy guitar  brings me back. the vocals I want to say are "dull" but I bet you'll find yours by the time you have your E.p. out. it's great seeing more and more guitar and vox rather than techno from the artists. though i do enjoy techno. nice work.


----------



## Namba (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey, man, thanks. Redoing the vocals won't be too hard, so I'll definately take that into consideration and put more into them (after I get over this damn flu >.<)... and I'll have to check out incubus at some point...
lol Not only do I not record techno music, but everything you've heard is done on a four track cassette recorder.
By the way, man, your music's good. Pretty experiemental, which is always good. You've varied your music pretty well, yet it all goes together nicely as an ep.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree with the vocals part. Your guitar is fine, but try to put more emotion and tonal quality into your voice. Right now, it seems to be like you're just speaking in pitches. [note that I always mean to be constructive]


----------



## Namba (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey man, I'm open to critisizm. It's the only way I'll know where to improve. Thanks, dude.


----------



## Aden (Jan 27, 2011)

You should turn your guitars higher in the mix and consider experimenting with putting a tiny bit of reverb on the vox. Actually, you should turn everything higher in the mix because your songs are quite quiet.

I do agree with the singing crits though. Sounds like you wanted to record but your parents were sleeping in the next room so you had to be quiet. If you really want to be able to put your voice as high in the mix as it is now, turn down the track gain and just sing louder. Dynamics are your friend.


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 27, 2011)

i agree with aden on reverb vocals.  tends to mix well and lengthens the sound so it goes well with strings. 

youve never heard of incubus!? alternative was huge in the 90s.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 27, 2011)

When it comes to your voice, just keep in mind that you don't need to project your voice _too_ much, but you definitely want to be heard. Always support in your diaphragm, use that resistance to project, but don't think you need to SCREAM your vocals. Other than that, I really like it.


----------



## Aden (Jan 27, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> youve never heard of incubus!? alternative was huge in the 90s.


 
Incubus is one of the _very_ few bands from my childhood that I can still enjoy


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 28, 2011)

totally agree with you there.


----------



## Glockypaws (Jan 28, 2011)

I truly enjoy your guitar work and especially the tape saturated tone of it. While I agree about the vocals to some degree, I think your voice has an interesting and unique timbrel quality, though it simply sounds like you're holding back/hesitating with it (something I know about well). 

Let it flow~


----------



## Namba (Jan 28, 2011)

I really appreciate the feedback, and I'm glad you guys like the guitar work. I'm definately gonna redo the vocals.
lol With all the music I listened to since the age of five, I'm surprised I never heard of these guys... though I have a weird feeling I may have heard some of their stuff before... mostly I grew up on things like, Tool, Nirvana, Limp Bizkit (*shudder*), and even the Foo Fighters... their work sounds so familiar though... maybe I have heard some of their stuff before.


----------



## Glockypaws (Jan 28, 2011)

Hell yeah man. If you ever want to chat about vocal stuff hit me up, as you can hear from my thread in this forum I know I ain't no Sarah Brightman but in being autodidactic I have absorbed a CRAPTON of knowledge about the theory behind what makes the larnyx sing as opposed to speak and breathe. I love talking about music, I also love helping people out however I can, so feel free to woof or uhh.. make reindeer noises at me if you please! <3

My AIM sn is AbstrctVrtueDSGN


----------



## Namba (Jan 29, 2011)

I think I can add you on my messenger... there should be an invite...
So yeah, man, that'd be great if you could help me out.


----------

